# Scottish Patient Information day



## burnsie (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi

There is an information day being held in Glasgow on Saturday 23rd February by Infertility Network with Guest Speakers and exhibitors.  Buffet lunch and tea/coffee throughout the day is provided.  For further information please contact [email protected] or telephone 0800 008 7464.  Hope some of you can make it.


----------



## Paris2075 (Sep 11, 2011)

Hi 

Can you tell me what time it start & finished due to work?
How much is the tickets for 2 people?
Will there be fertility consultants there?

Thank you in advance


----------



## burnsie (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi

The event starts with registration at 9.30am and will finish at approx 4pm.  Tickets are £5 just to try and help cover some of the catering costs.  There will be fertility consultants at the event.  Hope you can come along


----------



## happyfeet22 (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi

Im really looking forward to this event, it will be a great opportunity to get more information.  Look forward to seeing you there.

Sarah x


----------



## normaw (Aug 13, 2012)

Sounds ideal for us. Looking forward to it.

N


----------



## burnsie (Aug 22, 2011)

Some more information -  Some of the Expert speakers & Seminars are on:

Unexplained diagnosis, what next?
The Role of the Nurse in your treatment cycle
Improving the odds of IVF working for you
The Embryologist and current advancements
Getting pregnant when age gets in the way
The fertility rollercoaster
Male factors

Wide range of speakers and exhibitors under one roof.  
This is an opportunity to listen and speak to fertility experts. Tea/Coffee throughout the day with buffet lunch. 

£5 Individuals      
£10 Professionals	

To book a place Freephone 0800 008 7464
Monday-Friday 9am to 5pm
Alternatively contact [email protected]


----------



## burnsie (Aug 22, 2011)

Blowing a gale force wind here.  Just finalising exhibitors and will update with a post.


----------



## marionm (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi there,

Where in Glasgiw is this being held?


----------



## burnsie (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi

It is being held in the Menzies Hotel.


----------



## burnsie (Aug 22, 2011)

only a couple of spaces left


----------

